# Why is the pic on my avatar so small?



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Why is the Pic on my avatar so small? I have tried uploading a few different sizes and qualities. They all end up really small at the top of the shirt, as you can see at the left.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Weird. When I click on it, it says it is 7 x 6 pixels. Dats small!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I forgot what the guidelines were, I think I made mine 72 dpi @ what ever size =d the max kb's with my image all the way to the border.Nope just checked... more like 96dpi @ 55x49 pixles


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Why is the Pic on my avatar so small? I have tried uploading a few different sizes and qualities. They all end up really small at the top of the shirt, as you can see at the left.


What size, in pixels, are you making it?


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I have tried a few different sizes. This particular one was about 800 x 900. Maybe I'm just making them too big.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

This is 600x400


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Now it's 200x162


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

And, it's still ends up really tiny. I don't get it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Now it's 200x162


Instructions for Avatars clearly states: The maximum size of your custom image is 60 by 60 pixels or 29.3 KB (whichever is smaller). 

Why don't you try that and see what you get.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, I read that. That is what I started with. I just uploaded a 60x60


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

still super tiny.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Tried 58x58 to be under that max....


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

still small.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I looked at the settings for the usergroups that you are in and it seems like the max avatar size is 48 x48 pixels and no larger than 15 KB. If the avatar image is larger than that, it will auto resize the image down. Please try to upload a avatar that does not exceed both the pixels and file size. 

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I saved it as 48x38


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

It's so pixelated now it's starting to be hard to tell what it says, and the text is larger than the number on the stock avatar graphic.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> It's so pixelated now it's starting to be hard to tell what it says...


What program are you using to make your avatar and what type of file are you working with (raster or vector)? If you are working off your original file in the native program it shouldn't be pixelated when re-sizing.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

It was created as a vector file in Illustrator, then I just opened it in photoshop to change the size. This time, I went back to the original vector file, resized it to 47x37 pixels. Still showing up small. I'm not worried about the pixelation at the moment. If I could figure out what I'm doing wrong to make it so small I will fix the quality later.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try uploading your jpg here in a post. If it still comes out small then there might be something wrong with your conversion method. If it comes out to size, I'll upload it for you and we'll see if that works.


----------



## Pillsner (Apr 28, 2016)

Good post, helped a lot.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Why is my avatar so small?.


That's what SHE said.....


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks ok on my screen


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I also tried this one, but I think the file was way too big.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Looks ok on my screen


This one is way too big too. It's 577kb. You'll need to get it down to 15kb.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

lmao super small .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I converted your image to a GIF (size went from 577kb to 1.8kb)and lowered the pixels by 1 to 48X39.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there, 

Is there anything we can help with?
Let us know!

Richard.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad you have it figured out. Now that I can see the graphic I thought it read GA Plus on there. I don't mean to be critical but kind of curious how often that may be mistaken as GA instead of just A.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I had never even noticed that. Now that is all I see, lol. That is not our actual logo. That was a design I threw together for our slow pitch softball team. 

Out of the few people who have seen it, you are the first to point that out.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I need to calm that tail down so I don't see the G anymore.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Now that is all I see...


Glad I could cause some frustration on Friday afternoon before the weekend.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

It's a perfect G. It is a good GA. Can you think of a word that sounds cool, that starts with G ? At least for a "come back" for if someone points it out.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I even pulled the order for our softball shirts, made them reprint films, and remake screens. I couldn't handle all summer looking at that. I can't think of anything that the G could stand for.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That was for your GANGSTA line..


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

It looks like you guys finally figured out the small avatar image issue. Glad to see. 

~Sheena


----------



## Nate1da (Jan 4, 2015)

how do you color the shirt? I'm using adobe 
I see people on tsf with all over prints how the do that


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Nate1da said:


> how do you color the shirt? I'm using adobe
> I see people on tsf with all over prints how the do that


Colored shirts come from quantity of post achievements. First is 1,000 posts when you earn a black shirt.


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess I should change my avatar to one of our samples.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I used our logo


----------



## tmadaniels (Jun 7, 2016)

Mtnview said:


> Colored shirts come from quantity of post achievements. First is 1,000 posts when you earn a black shirt.


1,000 posts? who has time for that


----------

